# Dynamark 10-32



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

My friend gave me her old Dynamark 10-32 riding mower. The mower has been sitting outside for years and the body is pretty rusted. Most surface rust.
I cleaned the carb & gas tank this morning. Hooked up a battery. Check the oil, fresh gas. Turn the key started the mower. Runs good, but it looks to be leaking oil around the head.

Can someone help find a owners/ service manual for this mower.
The model number is 5289-4500, engine shroud # VM100 1579200 SER1030D 
Anyone know what year model this mower might be?
http://i595.photobucket.com/albums/...3-2410-43f8-acd3-443c1cc6e2c5_zps557fdd1e.jpg
Roachie


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Tecumseh engine service manual- ( your engine is 10 horse power).

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Your serial number starts with “1”. That shows it was made in 196(1), 197(1), 198(1),etc.
I would “Guess” by the looks of it, 1971 ???

Tractor information-

http://web.b.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=2&hid=128

I hope this helps.


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

usmcgrunt said:


> Tecumseh engine service manual- ( your engine is 10 horse power).
> 
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf
> 
> ...


 It does help .Thank you for the info. I went to a local lawnmower parts place today and received some useful info. The shop owner said it is a 1981 and printed me copy of the engine diagram. I got a new head gasket at the shop.
Hope it will solve the oil leak. Thanks again.

Roachie


----------

